# Overfed Bettas! :(



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so upset and freaked out right now.

I left for the weekend, I went to my aunts house. I cleaned all of my betta's tanks (I have 2 betta's, I take care of my sisters one too) before I left. My dad didnt tell me his friend was coming to feed them. He didnt know that they arent supposed to eat a lot, so I assume he gave about 20 pellets instead of 3. D: (One of mine didnt eat any, thank goodness, cause he is still adjusting to pellets) He missed one of them too, so his water was ok. But the water is disgusting! it was so dirty, I felt so bad.

I cleaned them immediantly and noticed that my sister's betta fish has a big bulge where his stomach is. I'm very worried, he probably ate most of the pellets.
Is there anything I can do? 
I cant buy anything, I'm not going to the pet store anytime soon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would fast him for a while.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

thats what I plan on doing.
Do you think he'll die? :/


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with doggyhog, just fast him for a while and it should help. Good luck with that! So sorry to hear about it. I just came back from visiting my boyfriend and his family - and my mom kept saying "Flair looks so hungry" but stuck to the 2-3 pellets 2x a day lol.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

alright, thanks.
I am so upset with my dad for not telling me he was coming. :/


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that! Geez! I would definitely fast him for at least a week or at least until the swelling went down.


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I agree with doggyhog, just fast him for a while and it should help. Good luck with that! So sorry to hear about it. I just came back from visiting my boyfriend and his family - and my mom kept saying "Flair looks so hungry" but stuck to the 2-3 pellets 2x a day lol.


That's what Bianco gets. Three pellets, max, or two pellets and a bloodworm every now and then. I used to give him four, 'cause that's what the container said, but within a couple of days I realized that Bianco was having trouble eating his last one, so I cut him down to three. I feed him one at a time, that way I can tell if he's having trouble keeping it down. 

Yesterday was Bianco's first fast day. I felt like such a jerk for not feeding him, but I want to keep him as healthy as possible. 

Oh! And I got him a real plant today to replace his fake one! Yaaaay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would definitely fast him as everyone else said. Once the swelling goes down then you can feed him. Maybe try some daphnia after the fasting period is over.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I am trying to find Daphnia, but I'm not having any luck. Synthisis's lfs was out. I didn't see any at Petsmart or my lfs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can order it online.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Any places you suggest? I hope s&h isn't outrageous ordering online.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can check marinedepot or drsfosterandsmith. I don't know what the s and h would be at either place.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I say fast for a while ( 3 days tops) and make sure that little finned balloon of yours needs excersise too!!! Put a mirror next to the bowl and let him flare for a good 10 minutes each day until he regains his softly rounded belly. Good luck!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah i have my grandfather feed Lulu when i go away and i showed him really clear the right amount to feed her. I haven't had any problems so far. But yeah i told him only 3 pellets or one worm or she'll get sick- so he knows.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was pretty lucky to have someone who followed my instructions while I was on vacation. My neighbor has fish and has had bettas so she knows the dangers of overfeeding.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Next time I'll leave instructions, I just feel bad I didnt know he was coming...:/

When I go on vacation next year for a week I'm going to bring the betta's over to my best friends house, she has one so it should work out well.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about him. Yes, like everyone said I would fast for a while, maybe a day past when the swelling goes down. I'm sorry about that, there was nothing you could do though. Make sure you let your dad know that someone will be there if they will so you can leave instructions next time.


----------

